# Carbon G10 dural



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everybody.

I have already finished my another project. Hope you like it.

Now some specifications:

The core is aircraft dural which I shaped on my band saw. Then I used an epoxy glue to add some G10 spacers and then at last my home made carbon from 8 layers of carbonfiber.

For a logo I drilled a hole to the body of the slingshot, then I glued a small piece of polished dural as a mirror and on the small piece of metal I added the picture, which was printed on a foil, so the thin line on the picture is transparent and looks like a hologram 3D picture.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wicked!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

incredible! this is homemade carbonfibre plate - all you industrial producers go home and cry in shame!

my highest respect for this piece of art!


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

That is fantastic! Your work is outstanding


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Incredible. Great work!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

:bowdown:


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

A truly stunning piece of ART!!!! Well done!!!

As someone above said, this is an homemade slingshot with very hi-tec materials!!

Superb craftsmanship, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude, awesome work!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

High tech-excellent!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Top notch work! Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Pane Kubíku, ty jsi extra třída. Smekám klobouček a k zemi se klaním. :bowdown:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, good work on the lamination.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's beautiful craftsmanship!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow ! thats a sweet shooter


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, amazing work!

Great job on the carbonfiber plate!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

sleek and sexy with a little bit of bada$$. nice work.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Sooo soo coool my man!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, that looks incredible!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

wooow that looks awesome! Great one 

-Epic


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

That is truly impressive.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I am inclined to agree with EVERYTHING that has been posted on this subject!
Great Shooter!!
Thnx, Mike


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

fantastic, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

love it man. got any build shots? what's the story with the holes at the tops of the forks?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks so so cool 
Cheers


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks all of you my friends.

I really appreciate, that you like my work. All your words keep me in the game and motivate me to other and more precise work. It is really nice to hear praise from such great shooters and builders.

So thanks again.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> love it man. got any build shots? what's the story with the holes at the tops of the forks?


I am sorry, but my English is not perfect, so I am not really sure, what you mean if you say if I got any build shots... :what:

The holes are for the tubes and as the attachment I used a simple steel ball as in the picture below.

And BTW thank you for the nomination buddy.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Build shots = photos you took while building it. Would enjoy seeing.

Wanna make another one? I'd totally buy one of those off you!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Would you be wiling to snap a couple photos with the tubes attached?


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow that's frickin awesome!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

So sweet.


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Now thats the cats meow brother! I like the tube attachment as well.

what epoxy are you using to layup the carbonfiber and are you vacuum bagging it? I have a roll of carbonfiber cloth in the shop from a previous project and thought about laminating it but did not want to waste it. I generally use marine grade epoxy when laying up G10 or micarta but was unsure about the carbon.

Again very nice work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi-Tec ............ awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

